# I'm so excited! Testing came back normal and now I can breed her!



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

That's wonderful news - congratulations!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well Deb...Now all of the results are in and they are all fantastic!!! So, now, can you whisper in their ears that coming into heat any moment now would be a fantastic idea....lol!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Well Deb...Now all of the results are in and they are all fantastic!!! So, now, can you whisper in their ears that coming into heat any moment now would be a fantastic idea....lol!!


I'm so excited that they are all finally back!! There is something wonderful in knowing that everything turned out great!! 

I tried to make that suggestion to them and all I got was a big sloppy kiss from Betty Jo and a wet cold nose sniffing through my hair from Jenny lol.


----------



## *skye* (Oct 17, 2009)

Congratulations! That is wonderful news!! :adore:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What great news, I'm so glad for you! Now that you know your girls are in top shape for motherhood, maybe if you play a little soft music, light some candles and let the smell of frying liver waft through the air "something" will get started. (Hope Betty Jo's thyroid test result comes back quickly, and well.) Your girls are really beautiful. What fun it will be to see them with pups!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> What great news, I'm so glad for you! Now that you know your girls are in top shape for motherhood, maybe if you play a little soft music, light some candles and let the smell of frying liver waft through the air "something" will get started. (Hope Betty Jo's thyroid test result comes back quickly, and well.) Your girls are really beautiful. What fun it will be to see them with pups!!


I love the setting the mood idea lol. Thanks, I can't wait for the puppies to be here. You guys are going to be tired of seeing puppy pics cause it will be so much fun to share them!!

The vet called the other day and thyroid test did come back and are normal. She even got a CHIC number the other day. Now the thyroid test doesn't show on ofa yet but will in the next little while. So we're all set to go whenever they are lol.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Getting that CHIC number is nice. 

Since you have reds and Arreau has reds and you are in the same city is there anything in the works there?  

Do you breed reds to reds, by the way, or do you use a black? How do you choose who Daddy will be and do you have some fine gentleman in mind?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> Congratulations! Getting that CHIC number is nice.
> 
> Since you have reds and Arreau has reds and you are in the same city is there anything in the works there?
> 
> Do you breed reds to reds, by the way, or do you use a black? How do you choose who Daddy will be and do you have some fine gentleman in mind?


Trillium said maybe I should answer this one. We are in the same Province, but not the same city. We live about 2 hours apart. Trillium's two girls are my breeding and we co-own them. Yes, we have a number of things in the works. Betty-Jo and Jenny are both being bred when they come into heat this time. Betty is being bred to a boy in Illinois, and Jenny is being bred to my boy Toby, who I co-own with another breeder. If we have enough puppies, there will be one going to Austria and one to Spain. 

This time we are breeding to red for both liitters, but we are looking at breeding one of the girls to a Canadian black champion who has four champion children to his credit to date. He carries the gene for cream/apricot/red and his cream offspring are out of this world. We are EXTREMELY excited about this breeding.

We will also be breeding one of them to Quincy, the black boy you see me post tons of photos of here. Trillium and I co-own him too. His dam is apricot with all apricot and red behind her, so the possibility of red out of this breeding is very real. By the time we do this breeding, Quincy will be a Canadian champion too.

So, we are very excited by what the future holds here at Arreau. And we are FREAKS for testing for everything and producing puppies with lovely low COI's too.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, it all sounds very exciting. When I bred boxers way back when the most exciting thing was seeing what colors the puppies were.  With my cream Spoo baby her litter had one practically white, two creams, three browns and three blacks. It was so fun to see all those different colored babies. 

Red is a color where you have to be careful with the fading gene, right? It all sounds terribly complicated to me, but such fun. In another life I would be breeding beautiful dogs again, but for now I look forward to hearing about yours.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> Oh, it all sounds very exciting. When I bred boxers way back when the most exciting thing was seeing what colors the puppies were.  With my cream Spoo baby her litter had one practically white, two creams, three browns and three blacks. It was so fun to see all those different colored babies.
> 
> Red is a color where you have to be careful with the fading gene, right? It all sounds terribly complicated to me, but such fun. In another life I would be breeding beautiful dogs again, but for now I look forward to hearing about yours.


Yes the fading gene is a concern. But I'm so excited about all our future breedings. Its like waiting for Christmas presents when you are a kid I just can't wait to see how each litter turns out. For now we just have to wait for Betty Jo and Jenny to come into heat. I'm going to enjoy being able to post puppy pics!!


----------

